# Tea and IBS.



## 15641 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi. When my stomach starts to hurt my mother tells me to drink, (I'm a terrible speller but sound this one out) cham-i-meal tea. I never feel any better once i drink it. But i know some people claim some tea's do help. Has anyone else been helped a little by tea and if so what kinds?ALSO- After i drink coffee i am in the bathroom for.. a very long time. Does anyone else have that problem. I have a habit of eating/drinking things that i KNOW don't go well with my IBS.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Brittany1990, Some people find that peppermint tea or tea with ginger helps to soothe the stomach. But, if you have GERD/heartburn, peppermint can aggrevate the condition.Coffee tends to be a drink that causes many problems.







Keep trying to stay away from those things that cause you problems. I know it can be difficult - so many yummy things out there!


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I drink Fennel Tea to help with bloating, and sometimes Chamomile tea, which supposively soothes the stomach. But it doesn't work for everyone of course.Andrea


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Peppermint tea is the best for me. And it's good iced too. Coffee is a killer. If I'm blocked up for a day or so, that will surely blow the dam!


----------



## 19084 (Jul 27, 2006)

I drink fennel, spearmint and camomile, peppermint, and ginger teas, and they all seem to help soothe my tummy and help reduce painful trapped wind. I too only drink coffee when i need to get things moving! Certainly not good to drink on a typical ibs-D morning. But i seem to be ok with regular tea and earl grey so i just drink them instead of coffee.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

> quote:y


I drink chamomile tea with no caffeine. its the only tea that soothes my stomache. i cant drink other teas, otherwise im in trouble


----------



## 18107 (Jul 31, 2006)

peppermint tea has saved my life! whenever i get cramps, i gulp down some straight peppermint tea and they go away almost instantly! also, instead of coffee, i have been drinking a mixture of iced peppermint and green teas for my caffeine fix. they do the job and help sooth my tummy!


----------



## 15581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You should probably stay away from coffee, especially since it has caffeine. My doctor suggested that I stay away from caffeine, since it tends to run through you.......


----------



## 16946 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've said it in other threads, but a good combination of ginger, fennel, and other good-for-the-tummy things is by a company called Yogi Teas. Stomach Ease is amazing, and really helped me to calm down my stomach and ease some of the bloat and cramping I'd get between attacks. The fennel is a bit strong at first, but you get used to it. Caffeine is a no-no sweetie! Try a decaf coffee (trace amounts of caffeine only) if you must have that coffee taste.


----------



## millyimp (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello all ...I drink only herbal teas ...and have not had coffee for many years .Like has been said it is, a no no. Fennel.. Peppermint ..Chamomile are the 3 I tend to stick with ...with the Peppermint seeming to be able to give me a betterment of feeling . I also begun to take one of those Danone Probiotic drinks each day , and strange thing is whenever I wake up feeling down .. as soon as I am drinking that Danone I can feel it uplifting my mood ..does anyone else have that drink ? and how do they feel about it does it help them too?take care Milly


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Chamomile is my hero at times! I also drink Republic of Tea Cedarberg Organic red tea--although I don't do that one for IBS, I do it just cause I like it.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by millyimp: I also begun to take one of those Danone Probiotic drinks each day , and strange thing is whenever I wake up feeling down .. as soon as I am drinking that Danone I can feel it uplifting my mood ..does anyone else have that drink ? and how do they feel about it does it help them too?


I saw a dietician a couple of years ago and told her that i drank a pot of actimel every morning and she scoffed and said they have no proven effect on calming your stomach. I stopped drinking them after that and funnyily my bowels improved for a while. If you feel they work for you there's no harm in drinking them x


----------

